# trickle charger question.



## hotdaymnitzbao (Oct 26, 2003)

hi guys. as you all know i'lll be leaving the states for 3 months and i'll have to leave my car in the garage at my cousin's place....
so i went to pep boys to get a trickle charger so i do'nt have to worry about jumpstarting my car...
i'm not sure if i got the right one though
i bought this
http://www.benco-equipment.com....html
*Ideal for 6 & 12 volt motorcycle, snowmobile, and other small-engine batteries that should not be charged at more than 3 amps 
*Also useful to warm larger automotive batteries overnight for improved cold-weather starting 
and it has a 1amp charge rate.
do you guys think it'll keep my battery alive for 3 months?
TIA!


----------



## sciencegeek (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: trickle charger question. (hotdaymnitzbao)*

it'll be fine. just make sure the car is locked. when are you leaving?


----------



## hotdaymnitzbao (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: trickle charger question. (sciencegeek)*

i'm leaving on the 18th.


----------



## mishref (Jan 11, 2004)

*Re: trickle charger question. (hotdaymnitzbao)*

This might sound overkill, but I usually just disconnect the battery when I leave for a long period of time. However, since your car might not be in storage ... the alarm would not work.


----------



## jim.bresee (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: trickle charger question. (hotdaymnitzbao)*

I think what you want is a device called a float charger... not a trickle charger.
A float charger will not overcharge the batter - A trickle charger really should not either.. but the float charger is designed to keep the battery fresh in storage. The trickle is designed to slowly charger smaller batteries.
I picked one up on ebay for $12... so they aren't expensive.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: trickle charger question. (hotdaymnitzbao)*

I wonder if 1 amp will be enough. 
Mr. VW said in a post many months back that the car used 6 amps while sitting locked and 13 amps while sitting unlocked. A tech at his dealership did a test. Frankly, I found that hard to believe.
Call your dealership and ask them if they know how many amps a locked Touareg uses.


----------



## SUVW (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: trickle charger question. (hotdaymnitzbao)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hotdaymnitzbao* »_as you all know i'lll be leaving the states for 3 months 


I guess I missed the 11 o' clock news last night.


----------



## td_treg (Jan 23, 2004)

*Re: trickle charger question. (hotdaymnitzbao)*

Christina
Porsche sells a "Porsche Battery Maintainer" for the Cayenne. It's to "Charge your battery when your vehicle is left standing for long periods via the Porsche Battery Maintainer. The battery maintainer connects safely and easily via the cigarette lighter."
Part no. 000 043 202 56
http://www3.us.porsche.com/isa...+Care
I used this device previously for another car when I was going on a long vacation and it worked fine. You just have to make sure that your 12V outlets (cigarette lighter outlets) are not switched. I believe that all of the ones in our Touaregs aren't so it should work.


----------



## sciencegeek (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: trickle charger question. (hotdaymnitzbao)*

oops. The title of this thread is "trickle charger". I just looked at the product and it's probably not a trickle charger. I take back my comment that it will be fine. If it were a trickle charger it would say so in the product description. This thing is for charging small batteries that aren't fully charged, and which you need to charge slowly; but then you disconnect them.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: trickle charger question. (hotdaymnitzbao)*

Christina,
There is a trick I recalled from my old RC days on how we used to keep batteries up to full capacity but not overcharge them. We put the charger on a timer and cycled it on and off every so often. Say on for 3 hours a day.


----------



## hotdaymnitzbao (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: trickle charger question. (spockcat)*

so i should go back to pep boys and return this chager that i got.
and look for something else.
and i might stop by porsche to see how much the battery maintainer is.


_Modified by hotdaymnitzbao at 1:16 PM 5-8-2004_


----------



## DenverBill (Apr 18, 2003)

*Re: trickle charger question. (hotdaymnitzbao)*

Christina, try http://www.performanceproducts.com Their price is $79.95. The dealer will be much more.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: trickle charger question. (hotdaymnitzbao)*

I think I would buy a 4 to 6 amp charger and a 24 hour timer (like you use to turn lights on and off in your house). Set the timer to charge for 3 hours per day. Then in a month have someone check to see if they can start the car. If so, then keep this up and do nothing further. If not, then have them put it on for 8 to 10 hours per day. Then try it again in a week or so.


----------



## 4x4s (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: trickle charger question. (spockcat)*

Or you could not worry about it at all, and just jump it and go for a long drive when you get home (you'll be ready for a long drive by then anyway).


----------



## hotdaymnitzbao (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: trickle charger question. (4x4s)*

*sigh*
ok i still do'nt konw what to do.
i'm gonna bring this charger to my dealer and see if they approve.
if not then i'm gonna drop by porsche to get their stuff.


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: trickle charger question. (hotdaymnitzbao)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hotdaymnitzbao* »_*sigh*
ok i still do'nt konw what to do.
i'm gonna bring this charger to my dealer and see if they approve.
if not then i'm gonna drop by porsche to get their stuff.

I bought the Porsche charger. It cycles on and off as the battery requires juice.
Sitting that long in the garage, I'd suggest asking your cousin to start the car once every ten days or so for 10-15 minutes.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: trickle charger question. (hotdaymnitzbao)*

But if you buy a decent sized charger as I suggested, you can use it to charger your battery if it does get low.


----------



## Uwe (Jan 16, 2000)

*Re: trickle charger question. (spockcat)*

There's no way a Touareg consumes 6A (or even 1A) when the key is out of the ignition. The battery has a capacity of maybe 90 Amp-Hours tops. If the vehicle consumed 6A, the battery would be completely dead in 15 hours! Even if it consumed 1A, it would be dead in less than 4 days. Obviously, nither of these occur unless something is awry. 
It is better to keep a battery charged than to let it get low and recharge it.
A battery maintainer or float charger is ideal for this. But I would have no compunctions leaving that 1A charger connected indefinitley. To be sure, hook it up for 24 hours and check the voltage with it sill connected. If you're still under 14V, it will be fine.
-Uwe-


----------



## sciencegeek (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: trickle charger question. (hotdaymnitzbao)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hotdaymnitzbao* »_*sigh*
ok i still do'nt konw what to do.
i'm gonna bring this charger to my dealer and see if they approve.
if not then i'm gonna drop by porsche to get their stuff.

You don't want any room for error, and you also don't have to start the car every few days. Remember that you don't want this to be a burden on your cousin, and that you don't want him/her to have any responsibility. You want to be able to tell him/her: "Leave my car alone and locked, and leave this trickle charger plugged in." Simple instructions = no risk of someone doing something stupid.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: trickle charger question. (Uwe)*

Uwe, I didn't believe him when he said it but he maintained his tech measured it. 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1152219 

_Quote, originally posted by *Mr. VW* »_Once again....although this individual(LittleSkull) MAY actually have a defective contol module....I have(with my Touareg technician)spent quite a bit of time playing with the electrical system of the Touareg. Monitering current draw in real time, we found that when the alarm is ARMED the vehicle draws LESS than 300 Ma of current. However, when the key is left in the ignition or the alarm is NOT armed, the Touareg draws anywhere from 6.5 to almost 13 amps of current....to put this in perspective, when we turned on ALL the interior lights they drew approx. 2 amps of current. We have had a couple of people with DEAD batterys....however, when I've spoken to them, both admitted they'd left the keys in the ignition or left the car unlocked/unarmed. Both individulals also had VERY short commutes to work(less than 10 miles). Their Touareg didn't have enough time to re-charge during the short commute....People that actually drive their cars for LONGER peroids of time will actually keep their battery charged, therefore some can leave their cars unarmed or unlocked.....Our estimate is that it take 20 minutes (or more) to recharge the current draw required just to start the damn car..lol..


----------



## liv2ryd (Oct 13, 2002)

*Re: trickle charger question. (spockcat)*

There is a product called a "Battery Tender", which is usually found at motorcycle shops but some auto stores may carry them now too. It is perfect for maintaining charge on batteries that will sit for a while. They sense the charge in a battery when it is needed, and cycle off when the battery is full, there is no danger of over-charging the battery, and you don't need to fiddle around with a timer attached to a trickle or regular charger. I have use this product on motorcycles, my Corvette, my mother's Jaguar X-type, and none has had a problem starting. I swear by this product, and no, I don't sell or distribute them.
One other thing - don't just have someone come in and start the car ocassionally to see if it will start - if they can't fire it up and drive it for at least 20 miles or so to get all the fluids up to temp to burn off combustion by-products, it's the worst thing you can do for a car to start it up every month or so and let it idle for 15 minutes.


----------



## Uwe (Jan 16, 2000)

*Re: trickle charger question. (liv2ryd)*


_Quote »_ Uwe, I didn't believe him when he said it but he maintained his tech measured it. 

But the numbers can't be argued with. 6A of draw means the battery would be stone cold dead in under 24 hours. Our T has sat in the garage for many days at a time without being locked, key in the cup holder.  It started fine. Ergo, a properly functioning vehicle does not draw 6A continuously. 
My theory: It may draw that at first, but after a while the battery management module starts shutting things off. If you lock it and set the alarm, it shuts a lot of things down immediately. But even 300mA is too much -- it would kill the battery in under 2 weeks. To see what's really going on, one would have to measure/log the current draw over a period of time. I'd bet long odds that it drops to well under 100 mA, more likely to under 50. 
I don't remember the reference -- I'm guessing it's been several years since I read it, but typical design critera for an automotive electrical system is that the car should start without problems after sitting for 30 days at an airport in the winter. That's 720 hours. You pretty much have to be under 50 mA to achieve this.
-Uwe-


----------



## donaldvanw (May 5, 2003)

*Re: trickle charger question. (td_treg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *td_treg* »_Christina
Porsche sells a "Porsche Battery Maintainer" for the Cayenne. It's to "Charge your battery when your vehicle is left standing for long periods via the Porsche Battery Maintainer. The battery maintainer connects safely and easily via the cigarette lighter."
Part no. 000 043 202 56
http://www3.us.porsche.com/isa...+Care
I used this device previously for another car when I was going on a long vacation and it worked fine. You just have to make sure that your 12V outlets (cigarette lighter outlets) are not switched. I believe that all of the ones in our Touaregs aren't so it should work.

I used the Porsche maintainer on my Touareg this winter when it was real cold and we were away. It worked fine.
Only downside is it costs around $70. Upside is it goes in your cigarette lighter so you don't have to hassle connecting to battery.


----------



## MiguelT (Oct 12, 2000)

*Re: trickle charger question. (hotdaymnitzbao)*

Why connect all these things when you can leave it with one of your trusty Vortexers?








I volunteer since the T-Reg has been regnapped by mrstouareg.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: trickle charger question. (MiguelT)*

If you check previous posts and threads you will see that I already volunteered. Sorry.


----------



## dentmac (Apr 29, 2004)

*Re: trickle charger question. (hotdaymnitzbao)*

1. Batteries can last 8 years
2. Discharging a battery completely significantly reduces its life. 5 full discharges- kiss the battery goodbye
3. Cheap or poor chargers that continue to charge at or above the gassing point will damage the battery. Causes sulfation which would require equalization (controlled overcharging) Automatic (smart)charger sare usually safe.
4. A fully charged battery with no current drain requires no charging for 2-3 months and will not freeze
4. charging a dead battery can "confuse " a good charger and cause damage like that indicated by the copy below. See web site http://www.batterystuff.com/ba...rging
------ Battery Charging - Remember you must put back the energy you use immediately. If you don't the battery sulfates and that affects performance and longevity. The alternator is a battery charger. It works well if the battery is not deeply discharged. The alternator tends to overcharge batteries that are very low and the overcharge can damage batteries. In fact an engine starting battery on average has only about 10 deep cycles available when recharged by an alternator. Batteries like to be charged in a certain way, especially when they have been deeply discharged. This type of charging is called 3 step regulated charging. Please note that only special SMART CHARGERS using computer technology can perform 3 step charging techniques. You don't find these types of chargers in parts stores and Wal-Marts. The first step is bulk charging where up to 80% of the battery energy capacity is replaced by the charger at the maximum voltage and current amp rating of the charger. When the battery voltage reaches 14.4 volts this begins the absorption charge step. This is where the voltage is held at a constant 14.4 volts and the current (amps) declines until the battery is 98% charged. Next comes the Float Step. This is a regulated voltage of not more than 13.4 volts and usually less than 1 amp of current. This in time will bring the battery to 100% charged or close to it. The float charge will not boil or heat batteries but will maintain the batteries at 100% readiness and prevent cycling during long term inactivity. Some gel cell and AGM batteries may require special settings or chargers.


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: trickle charger question. (dentmac)*

Damn you're smart.
Good post.


----------



## hotdaymnitzbao (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: trickle charger question. (bravocharlie)*

ok guys. here is the verdict.
i spoke with my SA and he said the original one i bought was not good enough (the 1amp one)
said i should look for something between 2-10amp and something that has automatic on/off.
so i went back to pep boys.... they didn't have something that had auto on/off but they did have this
http://www.bestbrandsclub.com/vevesmaubach.html
it was SUPER expensive and had all sorts of other functions....
on my way back from pep boys... i decided to give autozone a shot... and found a 10amp marine battery that does have automatic on/off








this is the link...
http://www.redhillgeneralstore.com/A72747.htm
i paid $35 at autozone ... which is cheaper than all the websites i found


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: trickle charger question. (hotdaymnitzbao)*

We still on the tickle charger subject?


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: trickle charger question. (hotdaymnitzbao)*

o.k. enough is enough.
Go buy the damn Porsche charger that is designed for and will work with the Touareg. Its a little more money, but afterall, it ain't anywhere near what you spent on those rims and tires.








Its on sale, $55.
http://e-partssales.com/Mercha...rcare








_Modified by bravocharlie at 2:18 PM 5-11-2004_


_Modified by bravocharlie at 2:19 PM 5-11-2004_


----------



## hotdaymnitzbao (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: trickle charger question. (bravocharlie)*

i asked SA about the porsche one.
he said he doesn't really trust anything that charges through the cig lighter.


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: trickle charger question. (hotdaymnitzbao)*

Do you really think Porsche would sell something that doesn't work?










_Modified by bravocharlie at 2:21 PM 5-11-2004_


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: trickle charger question. (hotdaymnitzbao)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hotdaymnitzbao* »_i asked SA about the porsche one.
he said he doesn't really trust anything that charges through the cig lighter.

I would agree with that myself. Although the circuit might be rated for the amps, I don't think it is a great idea. It is for lazy people.


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: trickle charger question. (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_
I would agree with that myself. Although the circuit might be rated for the amps, I don't think it is a great idea. It is for lazy people.

But it also comes with the clamps to go directly to the battery terminals. Look at the photo above.


----------



## hotdaymnitzbao (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: trickle charger question. (bravocharlie)*

oh well. whatever. the charger i bought was cheaper and it does the same thing.


----------



## charlier (Mar 9, 2001)

*Re: trickle charger question. (liv2ryd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *liv2ryd* »_There is a product called a "Battery Tender", which is usually found at motorcycle shops but some auto stores may carry them now too. It is perfect for maintaining charge on batteries that will sit for a while. They sense the charge in a battery when it is needed, and cycle off when the battery is full, there is no danger of over-charging the battery, and you don't need to fiddle around with a timer attached to a trickle or regular charger. I have use this product on motorcycles, my Corvette, my mother's Jaguar X-type, and none has had a problem starting. I swear by this product, and no, I don't sell or distribute them.

I have used the "Battery Tender" on two of my VWs for a few years now.
This product works as advertised and has kept the batteries in my VWs
fully charged. I purchased my Battery Tenders at my local VW dealer.
Read more about them at: http://www.batterytender.com/
I also swear by this product and do not sell or distribute them. I am just a satisfied customer.


----------



## donaldvanw (May 5, 2003)

*Re: trickle charger question. (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_
I would agree with that myself. Although the circuit might be rated for the amps, I don't think it is a great idea. It is for lazy people.

Guess I'm one of those "lazy people".


----------



## Soft Roader (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: trickle charger question. (donaldvanw)*

I've been using Battery Tender for over two years and have four of them. I leave cars for 6 weeks to five months and just turn the key. Sub zero for more than a month and the Battery Tender just keeps working. What's great about it for a car is that it just plugs in, some tenders or minders are for bikes as well as cars and if an A/C power failure occurs they may not reset. i should note that there is no person minding these over the five months or six weeks. With the Battery Tender A/C power failures are not a problem, it's only for cars and trucks so no 6v or 12v issue, only 12v. They have a 6V version for bikes. 
I generally pay about $55 with shipping. Google it!

_Modified by Soft Roader at 2:14 AM 5-9-2008_


_Modified by Soft Roader at 2:16 AM 5-9-2008_


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: trickle charger question. (Soft Roader)*

Reviving this thread for its 4th birthday?


----------



## charlier (Mar 9, 2001)

*Re: trickle charger question. (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_Reviving this thread for its 4th birthday?
















Why not? Good information on a Good Product does not go out of date.








BTW, I have now been using Battery Tenders for 7+ years.
Now, I have 4 of them including one that is sealed (ie. waterproof).
They are still doing the job even after all those years. 
FYI, over the last few years I have been buying Battery Tender Products from this company. http://www.accwhse.com/batteryt.htm
They seem to have some of the best prices on these products.
Still a satisfied customer.


----------

